# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  any Bans in US?

## MrBrain1

Since it is now clear that Blizzard updated its Client Detection on Lua heavy Bots and Combat Routines.

look at Ban reports and discussions.

because of that many Honorbuddy Cr's like Tuhana and Enyos, are detectable, so i'm wondering how Probably is doing.

for now it looks like Blizzard is only banning on US Servers right now.


Any Us Player with Probalby still going strong?

----------


## ImogenOC

> Since it is now clear that Blizzard updated its Client Detection on Lua heavy Bots and Combat Routines.
> 
> look at Ban reports and discussions.
> 
> because of that many Honorbuddy Cr's like Tuhana and Enyos, are detectable, so i'm wondering how Probably is doing.
> 
> for now it looks like Blizzard is only banning on US Servers right now.
> 
> 
> Any Us Player with Probalby still going strong?


Still going strong, and I've used HB.

----------


## Vandra

Just use a 64bit unlocker, you should be ok, 64bit warden is a joke.

----------


## MrBrain1

> Just use a 64bit unlocker, you should be ok, 64bit warden is a joke.


why is that?

----------


## Vandra

They doesnt seem to care about 64bit (yet ?) the Last detection method isnt in the 64bit warden. 

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5 en utilisant Tapatalk

----------


## MrBrain1

> They doesnt seem to care about 64bit (yet ?) the Last detection method isnt in the 64bit warden. 
> 
> Envoyé de mon Nexus 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


well that shouldn't be hard to add, so i think it won't take that long.

----------


## StinkyTwitch

Well you asked for advice and then you spit right back?

----------


## ImogenOC

@StinkyTwitch is mildly right. These are speculations given by other members, treat them with a grain of salt.

----------


## MrBrain1

tons of Players got Banned using HB Rotations.

Now lots of People will stream in here. Guys, its only a matter of time before Probably will get detected.

----------


## Snitzel29

> tons of Players got Banned using HB Rotations.
> 
> Now lots of People will stream in here. Guys, its only a matter of time before Probably will get detected.



You're absolutely right. You should stop using any/all 3rd party software immediately.

----------


## ganjador

> You're absolutely right. You should stop using any/all 3rd party software immediately.


I stopped botting when PQR got its massive ban wave 1½ years ago; something like 700,000 accounts got banned (around 5x the amount of this banwave). It's not worth it anymore imho.

----------


## thefrobel

Yo Snitz / Stinky, is the IRC channel still up? if so can you PM me the info?

----------


## thenthelies

it's all the pvpers who are fkn us over :s 

rotation boting in PvE is a harmless violation of the ToS, one that even is healthy for blizzard since it keeps many players who would have quit long ago playing (like myself... but it's when you do it in PvP that you're fking over other players and that causes issues for blizzard, which is why a lot of services are disabling arena/interrupt functions in their products

still, this was just one of the small reasons HB got hit, I wouldn't worry too much... plus at this point how could you ever got back to manual play? I sure as hell can't, I'd rather quit/get banned

----------


## akeon1

> ? I sure as hell can't, I'd rather quit/get banned


I hear ya

Wow is half way between great story and fkn repedative gameplay atm for me - however i love making things more efficient, easier and autonomous. thus i really enjoy coding for it.

----------

